# Visa Waiver Questions



## firesoul87 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a few questions I hope you can help me with. My boyfriend from New Zealand is planning to come visit me here in the US soon through the VWP. I have read a lot of scary scenarios about people being denied entry or given shorter stays than the 90 day limit that is allowed. I have a couple of questions about his visit, which we definitely intend to keep below 90 days.

First off, what should he do to prepare? Here is what I have so far:
1. Have a current passport that is not going to expire while he is here
2. Gain approval through the ESTA website
3. Prepare proof of his ties to NZ (see below for more details on this)

My second question relates to the trickier aspect of convincing the customs officer that he will not overstay. What can he do to give him the best chances (given his circumstances) of gaining entry and being allowed to stay for the full duration? Once again, I have made a list of the things that I have come up with so far:
1. Buy a roundtrip ticket
2. Produce proof that he has strong ties to NZ. This includes a copy of his schooling records to show that he is in the middle of finishing his education within NZ, documentation of an appointment or two scheduled for shortly after the 90 days are up, bringing notice to his birthdate to show that someone of his age (he is younger!  ) and in his situation cannot possibly sustain a life in the US at this point, and making known that his immediate family is located in NZ and his other relatives are in the UK.

Unfortunately, he has no financial ties to bolster his case, such as property in his name, a house, or a job in NZ. He also does not have a lot of money in his bank account, but I and his family are going to help him fund this trip so there is no chance he will be stranded here due to finances. He is merely a full-time student going on holiday to visit his friend (okay okay, girlfriend!) and sight-see. This brings up one final question: I know that it can look bad to say you are visiting someone of the opposite gender--so, is it better if he just said he is visiting a friend without mentioning the "girl" prefix? 

I am quite nervous that he won't be allowed entry, or that his visit will be significantly shortened at the discretion of the officer who greets him. I appreciate any assistance you can give us! Thank you in advance.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

I would suggest that he walks with the documents that you mention. However, I would not suggest that he say's he's visiting a friend. When they ask for his reason for visiting the US, he can just say he's always wanted to visit the and see a local site and now he has the chance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

firesoul87 said:


> 1. Buy a roundtrip ticket
> 2. Produce proof that he has strong ties to NZ. This includes a copy of his schooling records to show that he is in the middle of finishing his education within NZ, documentation of an appointment or two scheduled for shortly after the 90 days are up, bringing notice to his birthdate to show that someone of his age (he is younger!  ) and in his situation cannot possibly sustain a life in the US at this point, and making known that his immediate family is located in NZ and his other relatives are in the UK.


As far as these are concerned, that roundtrip ticket should have the return date and flight booked. (I.e. not an "open return") 

For #2, not sure what "schooling records" he has to offer, but it would be best if he could show that he is already enrolled in the next semester/year of his school and thus expected back in time to start the term.

It could be a problem if he "cannot possibly sustain a life in the US at this point" - if you and your family are planning to help pay for his stay, it could be worthwhile if your family were to provide a letter formally inviting him to visit and to stay with you (for a set period of time). 

As fatbrit so often advises, you don't show them any of this until and unless asked. But it would help if he is asked how he intends to support himself while in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## firesoul87 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for the excellent advice, nat and Bev! I didn't even know you could get "open return" tickets, so we'll make sure to specify a date. I will get a formal invitation letter over to him and make sure he has hard copies of the documents to bring with him and have ready if needed. 

I wasn't sure if leaving out the "visiting my girlfriend" part is considered deceptive or dishonest, but if it is best not to volunteer these kinds of details, I will advise him to say that he is just visiting to see the sights. =)


----------

